
ToaruOS: A Hobby Operating System - todsacerdoti
http://toaruos.org/
======
nonbirithm
This began life as a hobby CS project started at the time the author was in
college. The allocator was based on a custom malloc() written for a systems
programming course (I was in the same course at one point).

[https://github.com/klange/toaruos/blob/bb91a91cac2793daa213d...](https://github.com/klange/toaruos/blob/bb91a91cac2793daa213d78a904684c2d91aef5b/libc/stdlib/malloc.c#L4)

There's some really early screenshots here.

[https://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?p=202371#p202371](https://forum.osdev.org/viewtopic.php?p=202371#p202371)

I think before he even graduated the OS had a graphical mode. On OSDev you'd
have a screen sharing thread with people posting their text mode OS projects
and then he would post this one with this windowing system with the anime
background and it would stand out that much more. And it was all made by a
single person. In college.

Some people are just way, way out there.

------
wicket
It's worth noting that there is also the hilarious PonyOS which is based on
ToaruOS. The main website[1] seems to be down right now, but you can check it
out on GitHub[2].

[1] [http://www.ponyos.org/](http://www.ponyos.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/klange/ponyos](https://github.com/klange/ponyos)

~~~
klange
Both toaruos.org and ponyos.org are on the same server; seems my little DO
droplet couldn't take the traffic.

~~~
a20eac1d
I wanted to drop by and say I love this project!

Can I ask what server you rent from DO for hosting those sites? Like what kind
of hardware do you need for that sort of project.

And also, how much traffic did you get from being on the frontpage of HN?

------
adler0901
[https://github.com/klange/toaruos](https://github.com/klange/toaruos)

for the curious if the link is still slashdotted

------
akkartik
A nice thread about it from 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8566217)

